# Digital Camera advice needed urgently !!!!!!!!



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone point me to a decent website that does digital camera reviews as i need to buy one tomorrow............
Also,i'm looking to spend between Â£300 and Â£400 so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/kodak ... index.html

This is the best one :-
http://www.dpreview.com/

http://www.internetcamerasdirect.co.uk/ ... -deals.htm

I' ve got an ls443 from internetcamerasdirect Â£300 and bought an SD card 128mb from expansys for Â£50

Well impressed with quality and the unlimited movies with sound. Easy to use and very robust - I took it snowboarding and had my full 15 stone fall on it several times with no probs!

eg

http://www.icdphotos.com/public/detail. ... bum=211315

also

http://www.reviewcentre.com/forum23.html

http://www.digitalcameramagazine.co.uk/ ... sp?sp=&v=4

Have fun

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Oh one of the guys on holiday had a Â£400 canon - tiny little thing - and thought it was sh**e compared to my kodak!!

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/labs/labs_subind ... al+cameras

Don't need to say much else


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

www.ebay.co.uk

ditto


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

doh eBay - the Bid Up TV of the internet.

Be afraid - be very afraid


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

> doh eBay - the Bid Up TV of the internet.
> 
> Be afraid - be very afraid


oh YEA !!!! and if not ..... always comedy to be found... and 'maybe' the odd bargain !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

In terms of Digital Cameras then I bought a Nikon Coolpix 4300 and am very impressed with the picture quality and features.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Canon Ixus. The TT of digital cameras ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I have a canon ixus v - version 3 of this camera is now out I think. Anyway, it costs 400 pounds and T3 magazine gave it a winning rating in its category in this months edition. I love this camera - it is easy to use and is small and VERY cool looking  It kinda matches the TT in the same way as apple powerbooks do. The pictures are great quality and the thing is reliable. I have had mine since when they first came out and it has had some real abuse but just carries on working. I almost want it to break so I can justify buying the newer one which has more megapixels than mine does.

Hope that helps -
phoTToniq.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Went through the same selection process a few months back.

Here is a great site for comparative evaluation.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/timeline.asp

Our choice? The Canon G3 with 1 GB IBM microdrive, extra battery, leather case and worldwide charging kit. More money than you mentioned though.

Good luck 8)


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive got hte canon Ixus V3 lovely camera, small enough to take anywhere, 3.2 mpix and with a 128 CF card takes aroud 450 photo's at 1200,800 res.

certainly recommend it


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

bought mine from misco sure it was 288 plus vat


----------

